# Appointments - when?



## Monkey (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can offer me some advice here. I'm pregnant (12+4) and have had type one c.17yrs. 

Saw my GP to register pregnancy about 6 weeks aog, and was told I'd be referred to the joint diabetes/antenatal team as a priority. (should prob add that this is a new hospital, as my old team were on the opposite side of the city to where I now live, and I've been largely GP managed lately).

I've called up today to query the appointment, and been told I'm booked for 3 weeks time, when I'll be 15+something. Does this seem right?! Before 15 weeks, I'll only have seen the midwife twice, no diabetic team, and no specific care?

I can't decide if I'm being picky and over worried, but I always understood care was stepped up to fortnightly and being seen as early as possible was key.


----------



## kezza (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Monkey

And congratulations.

I have been diabetic for 16 years and have 3 beautiful girls (All whilst I have been diabetic).

I had my first scans at 10 weeks and would attend a joint clinic at the hospital every 2 weeks.  In fact for one of the pregnancies I had one at 7 weeks.  In attendance would be a midwife and pregnancy consultant.  The diabetic nurse and diabetic consultant.  All would liase.  Ok sometimes my appointments would take up the whole morning but at least I felt in safe hands. 

Bloods would be taken each time and Growth scans would be every 4 weeks.

At 30 weeks I would then attend clinic every week with growth scans at 2 week intervals.  In between the weekly appointments I would also see a midwife for monitoring of the baby heartbeat and movements etc.

Some people may think this amount of care quite invasive but I found it all so reassuring.

Feel free to ask any more questions and I will try and help.


----------



## tracyp (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi congrats!
you should contact the hospital diabetic team and the consultant you have been put under, as you need lots of blood tests doing by 15 weeks and a scan due at 12 weeks. the hospital has to see any patient ref by gp within 8 weeks and sooner if important. i go to the hospital for my diabetes so i liase very closely with my team there. which area do you live in as care can vary from area to area.
Take care if you need any questions answering fel free to ask
Tracy


----------



## kaffp (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations! When I got pregnant last year, I emailed my DN the evening I found out, she rang me the next morning with an apointment to see the diabetic antenatal team the next morning, I saw them and had a scan that afternoon! I agree with Tracy if I were you I'd try and get in touch with the hospital team. (Unfortunately I miscarried within a fortnight of finding out but ....)
Kathy


----------



## Monkey (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks all, seems something's not right with the appointment dates then! I'm wondering if moving hospitals hasn't helped, but I'll try and get in touch with someone and see if they can move it forward. Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 2, 2009)

A little update - I've had a call from the diabetes midwife, who was appalled that I've not yet been seen, and said she ought to have seen me at 7 or 8 weeks! She's managed to get me in tomorrow, so at 13+1 by the dates I've got so far - altho I reckon a bit behind that. Phew. Feel so relieved! And thank you all, again - hopefully my next post will be a bit more positive!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Hurrah! There are other T1's who are pregnant out there! I was beginning to wonder! I am 22 weeks and having my 20 week scan this afternoon ( I delayed it under advise!) - so wish me luck! I did not see anyone until I was 10 weeks through my own choice as I previously had a miscarriage. Since being referred to the consultants (obs and diabetic) I now see them once a month. I have had to cancel this months though as I am off to Morocco for probably my last ever holiday - !!!  - so it will be 6 weeks inbetween appointments. 

Since entering my second trimester things have settled down - I had a nightmare first one - I was going hypo every single night - it was exahausting and I was worried it would damage the foetus (it doesn't!) - but I have changed my insulin regime and am now OK. Ideally I would like my bs levels to be a bit lower - but I am like that when I am not pregnant - Oh to have an HbA1c of 5 (yes! In my dreams!). 

At the end of the day - the main thing is to try and maintain good blood sugar levels throughout your pregnancy - high levels can lead to a larger baby and it having low blood sugar when it is born. The low blood sugar when it is born is rectified immediately and does not mean that your baby will be diabetic. Your need for insulin can treble during the third trimester - yikes!

I am just keping everything crossed that all is OK on the scan this afternoon.

Well - so nice to hear from you - let's stay in touch!


----------



## tracyp (Mar 3, 2009)

Monkey Glad you are getting seen., hope all is well. you must ensure you speak to obs consultant as they can give you so much information. I am currently trying again after we lost our son Ethan at 21 1/2 weeks. your insulin is going to increase in the trimesters. I am so glad this message board is here as last year i found it hard to find anyone t1 diabetic and pregnant. My obs consultant told me today to avoid low sugars as hypo glycemia can be as bad as having high sugars. Easier said than done! especially in the first 13 weeks.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 3, 2009)

congratulations monkey and Jenny, hope the appointments and scans went well today for you both.


----------

